# Easton FMJ



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Anyone upgraded to the FMJ arrows. If so how do you like them? What are the Pros and Cons?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have been nothing but happy with mine. I am planning on footing them with aluminum arrows when I get a chance. Mainly just to play around but will add strength and FOC.
Here's a review my cousin did on them.http://ireviewgear.com/archery-reviews/easton-fmj-arrow-review
I will have to spin mine and see if I'm experiencing the same thing.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

I have shot them for two years and love them. Tough as nails and fly true.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure I like the sounds of that review. Let me know if you spin test yours and the ends are bent. Seems like they would not have this kind of problem with the HIT insert system.


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

ive had problems with broadheads not staying tight with the hitserts, and inserts blowing out the shafts when have a hard impact. i dont shoot them anymore


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

delement87 said:


> ive had problems with broadheads not staying tight with the hitserts, and inserts blowing out the shafts when have a hard impact. i dont shoot them anymore


What kind of broadhead were you using? When using HIT style inserts with some styles of expandable broadheads you need to use the Broadhead Adapter rings to keep the blades from damaging the shaft.

MArk


----------



## delement87 (Sep 18, 2012)

muzzy, slicktricks, rage and montecs.. all wouldnt stay tight. i now shoot arrows that have inserts that stick out so the broad head has something more solid to seat against. just my opinion from experience


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I love my fmj's. They hit hard and I've never had a problem with them. I square all my arrows though to make sure the broadheads line up and don't wobble. What spine do you shoot? I have some 400's if you want to try them out.


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

BM.... I shoot GT 5575 right now with 125 grain Sonic heads. What grain per inch are your 400's. I have not shot anything but GT since I switched to Carbon.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

They are 10.2 GPI. I was shooting the gold tip xt hunter 5575 and they are a good arrow. I just like the fmj because they shoot better out of my setup. I'm actually note going to be getting them in a 340 spine because I upped my poundage on my bow. So I might be selling my current ones


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I would be willing to try the 400's out if you have them available. What GPI are the 340's? I am going to be uping by GPI this yr and thats why I am looking. I need something heavier and stiffer to support the 125 grain heads. Or I need something that is heavy enough for me to go to 100 grain heads and still keep the weight through out with a heavier GPI>


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

BM- Been doing some research. I think the 400's will be a little to light for my set up. If you end up getting some new I may be interested in the 340's. So have you every experience the ends of them bending. Maybe do a spin test to see how straight some of your old ones are and let me know.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

LETTER-RIP said:


> BM- Been doing some research. I think the 400's will be a little to light for my set up. If you end up getting some new I may be interested in the 340's. So have you every experience the ends of them bending. Maybe do a spin test to see how straight some of your old ones are and let me know.


I've spin tested all of them and they are all true. What poundage are you shooting and how long is your arrow? What's the grain of arrow you are wanting to get to?


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

I am looking to be closer to 415. I want to say I am high 300's right now but it's been a few yrs since I really calculated them. I shoot right around 65lbs give or take a few. I shoot a 27in shaft.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

My fmj right now with a 100 grain head weighs in at 426. At 27 inches with a 100 grain head you are ok with a 400, bit if you want a 125 grain I agree you need the 340's.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Love my FMJ's. Have a couple dozen unfletched still at the house and may buy another dozen or two just so I don't ever have to shoot anything else. Never, ever had a broadhead issue, even shooting expandables. They're tough, heavy and have flown right for me since day one. One of Easton's best arrows in my opinion. 

Mark, you'll have to let me know if they ever discontinue them so I can stock up. 8)


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

I just spun mine and they were dead on. 
If my cousin didn't use that dang easton glue I'll see if I can trim 2 inches off the front and fix them.


----------



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

I love mine. I like the hidden insert


----------



## Screaming_btf (Aug 6, 2014)

I love mine, they are great.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Try some Teflon tape on the threads. Kinda does something similar to threadlock but you can still get them unscrewed.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

I have had similar experiences as delement87 with any arrow that has the hit insert. Extremely poor system in my opinion. I had 3 arrows split out on a hard impact the first shot for each arrow. "Upgrade"???? That is a matter of opinion. For me, it is a downgrade.


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

I also love the FMJs. Bass2muskie let me try some and I am hooked.


----------

